# Gordon Hayward injury



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

A little graphic video.






Holy Crap!!! ouch. I feel bad for the guy, first game of the year and injured in the first few minutes. I wish him the best for the best recovery. 
I really liked him as a NBA player.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

So gnarly. He is definitely out for the season.

I am sure that he will be up and moving pretty quick but any jumping will be out of the question for some time.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I was a little upset he left, but watching the game last night I felt pretty bad for him because this season is likely over and it didn’t even get started.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

I don't think his ankle will ever be the same.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Made me cringe so bad watching it.

I am a Lebron fan, and cheer for the Cavs. I didn't have the same "anger" that Jazz fans had for him, as I know the NBA is a business. However, I still hope those angry fans understand that this is bigger than what jersey he wears. 

Someone at work today used the term "karma". I don't believe he deserved any "karma" for making a business decision that he felt helped him and his family. I do feel this was a freak accident, and I really hope he can at least come back as a solid NBA player and be 90% of what he was.


I also am a Seahawk fan. Still didn't like seeing AR go down for Greenbay. I want to see the best on the court/field. As a fan of sports, it makes them better when every team is 100%. I don't want or expect an easy path for any team I watch.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

hunting777 said:


> I don't think his ankle will ever be the same.


Agreed. He will be joining the likes of Derrick Rose and company. Very unfortunate.

I was looking forward to booing him all year long. Now I feel bad for the poor guy.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

My son nearly threw up when they kept showing his injury. I can't look at such things since my injury back in 2008


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

That's no way to end a career. You have to feel bad for the guy, he really never did anything wrong. He always gave Utah his best. Good luck to him and I hope he returns some day.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I feel bad for him. I hope he can recover. That's a bad spot for a break. This is only speculation, but he may never play again.

As for other comments mentioning business decisions, helping his family, and not doing anything wrong: I don't let Gordon off that easy.

Was it a business decision? Yes. But he certainly handled his business poorly. For a company to invest 7 years in training an employee - developing him, making him the center of the company, turning him into the face of the franchise - and for that employee to notify that company of his change by posting a blog letter? That's not how people do business. That's certainly not how people signing contracts for $128 million do business. Except in the NBA. :?

Personally, I was glad to see Gordon leave. I don't miss him, and I am excited to see the Jazz without him. No more Hayward isolation-dribble-around-then-turn-the-ball-over in the 4th quarter. Thank goodness. Gordon can use the same excuses that Fisher used when he left, but those excuses don't hold water. It's always "a business decision". That's a scape goat. Handle your business with dignity. Gordon (and Fisher) did not handle their business with dignity.

I do, however, feel bad for him and wish him the best in his recovery.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

RandomElk16 said:


> Made me cringe so bad watching it.
> 
> Someone at work today used the term "karma". I don't believe he deserved any "karma" for making a business decision that he felt helped him and his family. I do feel this was a freak accident, and I really hope he can at least come back as a solid NBA player and be 90% of what he was.


Agreed. Nobody in their right mind would turn down a higher paying job if they were doing the same thing. If I flipped burgers for $7 an hour at Burger King, and then McDonalds approached me with an offer for $12 an hour, you bet your britches that I would jump ship for a pay raise.

Unless you are tied to a specific area due to personal reasons, most anyone would have done exactly what he did.

Could he have handled his exit differently? Yes. But I still don't blame him for moving teams.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Agreed. Nobody in their right mind would turn down a higher paying job if they were doing the same thing. If I flipped burgers for $7 an hour at Burger King, and then McDonalds approached me with an offer for $12 an hour, you bet your britches that I would jump ship for a pay raise.
> 
> Unless you are tied to a specific area due to personal reasons, most anyone would have done exactly what he did.
> 
> Could he have handled his exit differently? Yes. But I still don't blame him for moving teams.


Except for the Jazz offered him the max and it was more than what Boston could offer him over the 4 year period plus an extra year on his contract at the max. I feel bad for the guy, but with that extra year from the Jazz, you tell me what the better business decision was at this point? The Jazz essentially had around 50 million more to offer him with that extra year of pay. Burger King offered you $13 an hour to stay, and offered you a one year extra guaranteed salary bonus.... and you still turned it down. It didn't have a lot to do with business, it had to do with personal ties to the boss at McDonalds and a dream to work at McDonalds instead of Burger King. I don't want to turn this back into the bitterness of his leaving because I do feel bad for the guy and wish him nothing but a speedy recovery back to 100% of what he was, but lets not act like Boston offered him so much extra money he couldn't turn it down, because it isn't true.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

And, to expand on #1 Deer 's response:

Not only did Burger King offer more money, they also centered their whole business around you (not the Whopper), replaced every picture of the King with a picture of you, and centered every advertisement around you. Every decision made was passed by you. The whole business model was about you. Plus more money over a longer period of time.

Calling it a "business decision" doesn't hold water. Calling it a "medical issue" with Fisher didn't either -- in the shadow of one of the best cancer centers in the world.

Hayward's departure was a slap in the face to Snyder, the Miller family, the Jazz organization, and fans. His decision was personal, which is fine. Had he handled this decision with some dignity and integrity, many fans would have been fine with the personal decision. He failed on those two fronts.

Now he's left with many fans that hold him in the same dis-regard as Fisher. That's my "business" decision.

Hey, it's my right.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Ouch - poor guy! Hopefully he is able to heal quickly and get back soon!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

You guys all make me laugh.

Hayward, his decision, the interaction between him and management (which none of us know the truth of), all aren't are place to judge.

But, judge away.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Lastly, how he handled it.... Let's act like the media doesn't "leak" things even before they are true. Sometimes the leak comes to fruition. Most people thought it would be Boston well before.. So it was easy to send a tweet and get credit later. These are wrong all the time.

He has never been malicious, I don't think that was his intention here. Again, how many of you have to worry about how your job decision is perceived? You just walk in, give notice, and that is it. No twitter, no hostile fans, no burnt jerseys.

A business decision doesn't mean the most money. Anyone in business knows that. So saying this wasn't a business decision isn't true. Winning? That a factor? Environment, coaching, his personal brand (Boston has a bigger market guys).

If Lebron was only worth his annual basketball contract it would be a joke. You gonna say KD didn't make a business decision either? Took way less.. and now he has a ring and a much larger brand. He took less and made a ton more money. Again, it is a short career. Hayward staying in Utah all but guaranteed he would never win a ring. Be as upset about that statement as you want.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

RandomElk16 said:


> Lastly, how he handled it.... Let's act like the media doesn't "leak" things even before they are true. Sometimes the leak comes to fruition. Most people thought it would be Boston well before.. So it was easy to send a tweet and get credit later. These are wrong all the time.
> 
> He has never been malicious, I don't think that was his intention here. Again, how many of you have to worry about how your job decision is perceived? You just walk in, give notice, and that is it. No twitter, no hostile fans, no burnt jerseys.
> 
> ...


We can sit here and downplay or be honest. When a professional athlete being paid millions of dollar can't call the Jazz GM or owner that built their franchise around him, gave him what he wanted, and threw resources at him to develop him into the player he became it isn't going to leave great feelings with the fan base or organization. The Jazz GM said they texted, Gordon himself and his agent said they didn't call, they simply texted. This is not just a job at Burger King and it is not the same payscale or commitment to employee either. He had the right to leave, the way he went about leaving is what most people had a problem with. Not giving the courtesy of calling an owner or GM that employed you and believed in you when most people around the league or in sports couldn't believe the Jazz gave you the last contract you did, is pitiful. Sending a text and keeping the Jazz on the hook for 6 hours while you finished your blog is low and doesn't show the respect that should have been shown in the process. It isn't a normal job, and I get tired of it getting compared to as such. When you sign on the line for contract of upwards of $100 million dollars be prepared for criticism when you don't handle your **** in a decent way. As I said before I hope he gets better quickly and can return to the great player he was before, he deserves it and has worked for it...... Now..... I'll just watch the Jazz season and see how it goes and hope that Lebron can dethrone the ridiculously stacked Warriors this year.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I was so ready to do the whole "like" and "+ 1 million", and all that other cute stuff...

...and you screwed everything you said up by ending with this:


#1DEER 1-I said:


> ...and hope that Lebron can dethrone ...


-1 billion
thumbs down


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

PBH said:


> I was so ready to do the whole "like" and "+ 1 million", and all that other cute stuff...
> 
> ...and you screwed everything you said up by ending with this:
> 
> ...


Oh come on PBH enjoy a little greatness, even if he is a drama queen I can't cheer for the team that had to stack the deck to beat him. I hated him in Miami, but he grew on me when he went back.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> When you sign on the line for contract of upwards of $100 million dollars be prepared for criticism when you don't handle your **** in a decent way.


He didn't sign that line with the Jazz, so he really didn't owe them.

I get what you said. I was simply stating, they had a different plan and it fell through. I guess I am one of those people who feel athletes don't owe the franchise. They don't. We can't talk about all that Hayward got from the Jazz (someone even brought up the Miller family, like they did anything)... Without realizing he gave them a bunch. That's why everyone was so mad. His value to the Jazz was honestly greater than theirs to him. The Jazz, the fans, everyone knew that him leaving meant they were not going to be as good. I just know if he gets this injury before the Jazz contract ended, they weren't going to feel obligated to pay him what they truly owed. Look at I.T., he turned around Boston. Then got hurt, and traded before they had to pay him. Like I said, it isn't something I can pretend I understand, I am not a professional athlete. I just think everyone feels when the situation is on the up, the player is obligated. However when the tide turns down, no one owes the player anything. Derrick Rose, I.T., are just a few of the most recent examples but there are tons. No one owes them...

Let's not forget, the Jazz played games with Hayward in 2014 when he was a free agent. They literally made him get an offer for them to match rather than just max him out. They could have kept him for longer had they done that too. They didn't owe him though, did they?

I do get the point. I just don't think it's something everyone can pretend they have a true idea of what it's like, because you are right it isn't a normal job.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I don’t disagree players have a huge value to the franchise, they do. I’m not saying Hayward owed the Jazz anything....EXCEPT the courtesy of a phone call and not to play games with them for hours or arguably even longer. I don’t belive he had bad intentions, I think Hayward is the kind of guy who doesn’t want to disappoint or hurt anyone’s feelings which is why he never had the you know what’s to say he was leaving, and why he sent a text instead of a phone call. I like the guy, he didn’t owe the Jazz by staying, I just have a lot more respect for someone who can call and leave in a respectful way, not a cowardly one. That’s my opinion of course doesn’t mean I’m right or know the entire story, but I can only go off of what I do know. As for a case like IT, I belive the Celtics did owe him more respect than that, and I felt bad for him as well. Players get hosed by teams as well, but being in the arena you’re open to criticism, right or wrong.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

The issue isn't that he left, it's how he left. He gave new meaning to the term burning bridges. To say the organization didn't give him anything in inane. He was a skinny, slow, average ball handler when he signed and they stayed behind him and gave him the resources and opportunity to become the player he did. Was a lot of it hard work and effort on his part, absolutely, but I'd be curious how many other organizations would have been as patient as the Jazz were. They definitely had a hand in his progress. To not even pick up the phone was cowardice in my opinion. 
Also to argue the Jazz were better with him, well that remains to be seen!
Donovan Mitchell may be the one who takes us to the next level. (I hope). Go Jazz!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

We know he broke his leg, but I'm quite surprised nothing else broke when his whole body slammed the court. My hell that was a hard hit to the ground.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Flippin lucky Hayward--he went straight from an ankle brake to a gurney and morphine. All the best Doctors waiting in the wings. Some of us have to butt scoot off the snowy chukar hills and crawl and get carried to the truck over several hours. Wait another hour in the emergency room and have the nurses 'doubt' that your ankle is broken--(at least she apologized later).

Most of us 'real men' don't even make the news because only wusses call search and rescue

What a spoiled weenie--sounds like he only broke his Tibia, 'real men' fracture both the Tibia and Fibula, anything less and its really not that big a deal :grin:

Since you fine sports fans were trashin him I thought I could bring another angle


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Airborne said:


> Flippin lucky Hayward--he went straight from an ankle brake to a gurney and morphine. All the best Doctors waiting in the wings. Some of us have to butt scoot off the snowy chukar hills and crawl and get carried to the truck over several hours. Wait another hour in the emergency room and have the nurses 'doubt' that your ankle is broken--(at least she apologized later).
> 
> Most of us 'real men' don't even make the news because only wusses call search and rescue
> 
> ...


And the best post on the thread goes to.....


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

neverdrawn said:


> To say the organization didn't give him anything in inane. Really? The MILLERS did a lot for him?
> 
> Was a lot of it hard work and effort on his part, absolutely, but I'd be curious how many other organizations would have been as patient as the Jazz were. This is the case with most athletes out of the draft. Very few are LeBron and Kobe from the get go. Why you have IT come up as the 60th pick,
> and he compares with the likes of Kyrie as the 1st pick. It's always a risk and always takes effort. I would argue that the Jazz didn't exactly have a lot of places to put that effort. Again, this doesn't mean he owes them. This is the job of the coaches, trainers, organization as a whole. Nothing special here. Otherwise, they would have a lot more Haywards. It was in their best interest to put time into him, and other players. They had profit to gain from it.
> ...


Both parties benefit. Saying one party owes the other is the thing. At the end of the day, the organization is looking out for number one, and the player deserves that right. *Again, just look at his free agency in 2014.* They could have locked him down for more than 3 years. They MADE him go get an offer for them to match. They didn't feel they owed him. Thus leading to his free agency in 2017, and likely some of his "watch me go get that offer now".


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

For those who are calling it karma, just remember your belief in karma when something happens to you.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

RandomElk16 said:


> Both parties benefit. Saying one party owes the other is the thing. At the end of the day, the organization is looking out for number one, and the player deserves that right. *Again, just look at his free agency in 2014.* They could have locked him down for more than 3 years. They MADE him go get an offer for them to match. They didn't feel they owed him. Thus leading to his free agency in 2017, and likely some of his "watch me go get that offer now".


I don't believe I said the Millers specifically, although they did accept him into the fold and treated him like family. Both parties did benefit, I agree, what I was referring to was how they tailored the offense around him. With a big market team with the ability to draw FA's at a much greater rate would he have had the opportunities he had here? I think we all know the answer to that. On the lakers, sixers or nets would he have been as successful? I highly doubt that. Now, as to would the Jazz be better with him, well certainly not with him in a hospital bed recovering, but even if he hadn't been hurt here his contract would have limited our ability to get the guys we have, and lets just see how things play out with a more diverse offensive style. Snyders ability may surprise you.


----------



## BG1 (Feb 15, 2013)

RandomElk16 said:


> Lastly, how he handled it.... Let's act like the media doesn't "leak" things even before they are true. Sometimes the leak comes to fruition. Most people thought it would be Boston well before.. So it was easy to send a tweet and get credit later. These are wrong all the time.
> 
> He has never been malicious, I don't think that was his intention here. Again, how many of you have to worry about how your job decision is perceived? You just walk in, give notice, and that is it. No twitter, no hostile fans, no burnt jerseys.
> 
> ...


Being on any team other than Golden State pretty much guarantees you won't get a ring for the next 5-6 years! I hate free agency. You should't be able to jump ship any time you want. I'm sick of these "Superteams". Sucks when 2 or three teams have all the power.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

neverdrawn said:


> I don't believe I said the Millers specifically, although they did accept him into the fold and treated him like family. Both parties did benefit, I agree, what I was referring to was how they tailored the offense around him. With a big market team with the ability to draw FA's at a much greater rate would he have had the opportunities he had here? I think we all know the answer to that. On the lakers, sixers or nets would he have been as successful? I highly doubt that. Now, as to would the Jazz be better with him, well certainly not with him in a hospital bed recovering, but even if he hadn't been hurt here his contract would have limited our ability to get the guys we have, and lets just see how things play out with a more diverse offensive style. Snyders ability may surprise you.


It was PBT earlier who said the Millers, but they fall into the "organization".

It is silly to speculate on any players success with an "if" statement. Like I said, there are draft busts, then there are players like most the Spurs roster, KP on the knicks, IT who was drafted last, etc... who perform well above expectation. Every draft pic can be a boom or bust. He could have been both on the Jazz, or any other org.

Limited the ability to have the guys they have now? WHO? You telling me that getting Sefolosha over Hayward was good? That's probably the only signing they wouldn't have done. They have Joe and Gobert through 2021 and would have been able to afford Hayward and others as well. Jazz didn't have a cap issue with or without him. Even with Rubio.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

BG1 said:


> Being on any team other than Golden State pretty much guarantees you won't get a ring for the next 5-6 years! I hate free agency. You should't be able to jump ship any time you want. I'm sick of these "Superteams". Sucks when 2 or three teams have all the power.


I am not sure GS wins the next 5 lol..

And there are still teams who can compete, and upsets occur. However in the West, the Jazz were going to have a hard time being top 4. You also get money for all-star, first team, etc... and the move would have benefited those chances without injury. Still does.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

As to the NBA in general...it sucks!

Gordan Hayward...leading a team to a solid 7-8th place year after year.

Games so scripted by the league controlled refs.

Super talented players making a mockery of spectacular...wow, he made another dunk followed up by another 3 pointer...guess I'll take a nap now

Well, finally, after years of San Antonio we might get to see something new in the NBA finals...oh wait...no, guess it's going to be the same old thing, just a different team.

Better sign up for cable/satellite or else...no games for you!

But, if you guys still like it, who am I to ridicule...


----------

